# North Dakota trip.



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Thought Id share my ND buck. Not as hard to hunt as these Mulies out here. But after spending hours and hours in a tree stand, and having to pass on other buck, this one came right in, still in velveted horns, and had to smoke him at 12 yards. Hit a little high, but piled up in 10 steps!
I hope to be able to post up a piture of a muley after not too long!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very impressive....good looking buck!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have always wanted to shoot a whitetail. Cool buck


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice buck!

I'll be there next month chasing pheasants.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very cool buck! Thanks for posting.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

nice lookin deer... i like his eye guards


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Great buck


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

saaweet buck


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good looking buck. nice job


----------



## JRB (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice Buck,
I've spent many years chasing whitetails in North Dakota. There are some bruisers.
Looks like you were hunting the eastern half of the state being its so lush in the picture.
Sandhills?


----------

